

Solving the world's hardest unsolved maths problems - luxpir
https://nottingham.ac.uk/news/pressreleases/2015/march/solving-the-worlds-hardest-unsolved-maths-problems.aspx

======
luxpir
Context:

The universities of Nottingham and Oxford have been awarded the largest
mathematics research grant ever awarded (£2.3m) to bring together a 'maths
dreamteam' to work on the generalized Riemann Hypothesis and the conjecture of
Birch and Swinnerton-Dyer.

I'm not a mathematician, but I understand the BSD conjecture is implicitly
involved in EC crypto [0], although I'm not sure what practical effect it
would have if proofs were found.

Any math-ers out there able to give us a layman's briefing?

\--

[0] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birch_and_Swinnerton-
Dyer_conj...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birch_and_Swinnerton-
Dyer_conjecture)

